# Photos of my pets



## The Bug (May 19, 2010)

Here's some photos of my pets as requested on my Indroductios thread

Charlie 4.5 years










Dudley 18 months










Gizmo










Ace


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aww, why the long face Charlie? 

Luv ur kittehs! x


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely pets you have  Charlie and Dudley are very handsome chaps


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Pics..:thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

great photos


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Adorable big dogs and so sweet cats, Gizmo eyes are stunning..


----------

